# Here it comes!



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN......looks like a good solid rain is on its way....followed by cold! This will produce the first run!%


----------



## l3ig_l3ass (Oct 12, 2007)

First run??? did i miss something? we have been catching good numbers of them past painesville on the grand for about a week.....


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

its about time anyone going to conneaut tommorrow


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hopefully we get more than the 1/4 inch they are predicting. The Chagrin at least needs a HUGE blowout.


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

Aghh waiting for my new wading boots to get here is killing me. Can't wait for this cold front to come through.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

we got our blow out


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

l3ig_l3ass said:


> First run??? did i miss something? we have been catching good numbers of them past painesville on the grand for about a week.....


Out here, Rocky, Vermillion, etc, things have been slow unless you're fishing the river mouths.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

went out last night no sight of steelies lots of rock bass and blue gills. had some big bites probably sucker fish.. water was low need this rain today! Hope they get here soon!!


----------



## l3ig_l3ass (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope the rivers look good on thursday....i have the day off and plan on spening it on the water


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well there was a pretty constant down poor all night in Russell. I past parts of the Chagrin on the way to work and its up quite a bit. Can't wait till they start coming.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

The Chagrin is blown out!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

How big of runs do you think some of the river will get? 1,000s of steelies?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Idk the number but it will be ALOT of fish, they have been stacked up wating for the rain.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope the steelies get in the vermilion river soon! I can't take this anymore!!! the wait is killing me! figures I'd pick the bad year to start fly fishing. I practice all year on bass and gills so I can finaly catch me a steelie and then they do not come in cause the waters to warm and low. guess I will just have to wait longer. hopefully it will be worth the wait......
hey like your signature steelinatrout. take my spot I take out your knees. haha. glad I go fishing with you always. that way I still have my knees and can still take your spot all day long! haha! now go get your waders fixed so we can go fish some more!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Stopped at the rocky this evening near dark. Running high, but not as high as it should be for over 2" of rain throughout the watershed. For those who know the river, most of the horse ford is covered. Completely on the side away from the road, within about 10' of the edge near the road. Rockcliff looked high, but could still be fishable around the edges. Color wasn't too dark. Might be ready by Friday.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> Stopped at the rocky this evening near dark. Running high, but not as high as it should be for over 2" of rain throughout the watershed. For those who know the river, most of the horse ford is covered. Completely on the side away from the road, within about 10' of the edge near the road. Rockcliff looked high, but could still be fishable around the edges. Color wasn't too dark. Might be ready by Friday.


Thanks for posting that!
I sadly understood that.


----------



## parmaangler (May 20, 2007)

Yes, stopped down after work tonight. Very muddy, chocoalate milk muddy. And fast wr movement. did not see any signs of fish. Did not get a hit on anything. Will probably be good once the flow slows down in a day or two.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Wow the Chagrin is at 295 cfs right now, it sure clears out fast now.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Bassman, the Chagrin dropped as far as flow to a good level, but if you saw it you wouldn't like the color. We need a couple more blowouts before good flow will equal good color.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea i saw the river yesterday and it was still muddy.


----------

